# 2007 Nissan Quest Starter



## dveiga (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Our 07 Nissan Quest all of sudden doesn't turn on anymore. I left to the store this morning, came back and then tried to go out 2 hours later and nothing. The battery is fine and strong... all the instrument and electrical things work like wipers, lights (bright), radio, etc.. When I turn the ignition over I hear a click and nothing afterwards. The check engine light on the instrument panel comes on when I turn the ignition like it should along with the rest of the lights.

I know what the starter looks like but I can't find it at all. The engine bay is so tight in my Quest that I can't see wehre the + cable from the battery is going. There are like 4 cables coming from the positive side of the battery all wrapped in a wire harness. Two of them are going to the bottom left in a vacuum shaped type of tube.. that's as far as I can see.

I jacked up the car but cant' find anything underneath as well. Any suggestions so I can try the hammer trick and see if I can get this replaced.

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## dveiga (Jul 10, 2010)

BTW, I used a multimeter on DC V and having them attached on the battery head it hovered around 12.2 V. I had my wife turn the ignition and keep it there and it dropped to around 11.8-11.9 V


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Try turning the key to "on" and shifting to neutral and try to start. If that dosen't work, put it back in Park and try again. Just thinking that the P/N safety interlock switch may be stuck and moving the shifter around may work it lose....


----------



## dveiga (Jul 10, 2010)

Today I went outside and tried to turn on the car, and nothing happened. I put the van in Nuetral to try and push it in the shade and it started to roll back and I slapped on the brakes. Whatdya know the car started! I went to the store, turned off the car and it turned on just fine. I came home, did the same thing, waited 2 hours and it turned on again.

Any idea what it can be?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Battery cable connection(either end) or starter, get it checked out before it leaves you stranded somewhere.


----------

